# Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter



## KalSki (16. September 2011)

*Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Hallo Gemeinde!!!

Bis jetzt war ich passiv hier unterwegs und habe mich durch Themen gelesen.
Nun habe ich selbst ein kleines Problem, deshalb habe ich mich registriert. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Ich stelle mir momentan auf dem Papier einen neuen Rechner zusammen. Ziel ist es u.a. das kommende BF3 flüssig spielen zu können.

Ich würde mich auch sehr freunen, wenn ihr einen kleinen Blick auf mein geplantes System werfen könntet und mir eure Meinung dazu sagt.
Mein vorläufiges System:

[FONT=&quot]Prozessor: Intel i5 2500k
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA P67A UD3 B3
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 2x 4 GB Low Profile
Grafikkarte: MSI N570GTX TwinFrozer3
Netzteil: OCZ ModXStream mit 600 W
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB

 [/FONT]- *Gehäuse wollte ich das Sharkoon T9 Value. *Dazu wurde mir der *Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced* von meinem Händler empfohlen.

Das Problem:

Laut Sharkoon darf der CPU-Lüfter nur 16 cm hoch sein, da das Gehäuse nur 20 cm breit ist.
Der Lüfter ist jedoch 167 mm hoch.

Hat hier jemand diese Lüfter-Gehäuse Kombination und kann sagen ob das passt oder nicht?

Alternativ habe ich mir das Thermalright HR-2 Macho angeschaut. Der ist aber auch 162 mm hoch.

Ich danke euch im vorraus!!!


----------



## Zappzarrap (16. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Den Macho habe ich gerade verbaut, der ist wirklich riesengroß.
Ich glaube Thermaltake empfielt 22cm Gehäusebreite.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Der Dark Rock und afaik auch der Macho passen nicht in das T9.

Das Netzteil solltest Du austauschen, das ist recht angestaubt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Beim Kühler kann man auch den EKL Nordwand nehmen zb. Oder man erwärmt sich vielleicht für das Xigmatek Midgard, da würden bei dem Macho noch ein paar mm Luft bleiben. Auch der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B wäre ausreichend. Bei dem Rechner würde ich die Festplatte gegen die Samsung F3 1TB ( 7200 Upm ) tauschen, auch bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eher zu der Asus DCII tendieren. Das Netzteil ist ein alter Knochen, und es darf auch etwas kleiner ausfallen mit ca 500W. Hier wären mal ein paar brauchbare Netzteile, wo ich so zu dem Seasonic oder Cougar SX tendieren würde


----------



## KalSki (16. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Das Midgard ist ja auch nur um 0,6 cm breiter. Passt der Macho da dann wirlich rein?

- Habt ihr vielleicht Vorschläge für einen anderen guten Lüfter der in  das Sharkoon passen würde oder ein breites Gehäuse in das der Macho bzw. der Dark Rock sicher reingehn? Sollte so bis 80 Euro kosten.

Festplatte tausch ich aus, Netzteil auch. Grafikkarte evlt auch.
Ich möchte meine Teile bei K&M kaufen. Könntet ihr mir aus deren Angebot evtl. ein gutes leises Netzteil empfehlen?
Gehäuse kann ich auch notfalls wo anders bestellen.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Superleise sind die be Quiet! Netzteile aus der Straight Power E8 Serie. (mit Kabelmanagment das CM 480, ohne gäbe es das 500 oder 550)

Gehäuse könntst Du Dir dieses mal anschauen: Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Dann bräuchtest Du aber ein Board mit internem USB3-Port, z.B. das ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich hatte in dem Midgard den Xigmatek HDT 1284C Achilles drin, und es waren noch ca 8mm Platz. Kann es leider nicht mehr nachmessen da das Gehäuse mittlerweile gefleddert wurde. Netzteile hatte ich weiter oben schon einige Modelle erwähnt. Als Kühler würde sich ja der Norwand oder Mugen 2 anbieten. Was dürfte das Gehäuse denn max. kosten?


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

@ Softy: Würde das Be Quiet mit *480 Watt* bei meinem System ausreichen? 

Gibt es zwischen dem Gigabyte und dem Asus Rev. 3.0 besondere Unterschiede?

Das mit dem Gehäuse gestaltet sich wirklich schwerer als ich dachte 

@ DrBakterius: Da ich jetzt bisschen mehr in das Netzteil investieren muss, würde ich max. 80 Euro ausgeben für das Gehäuse.

Das wird alles immer teurer. Das Seasonic schau ich mir auch nochmal genauer an.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Das Netzteil reicht aus, der Unterschied beim Board ist u.a., dass das Asus einen internen USB3-Port hat und UEFI statt BIOS.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Hier mal 2 Bretterverschläge für die Hardware. Ich weiß ja auch nicht was gefällt, gibt es irgendwelche Vorlieben?


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ist das besser als das Gigabyte? Ich kenn mich in diesen Sachen zu wenig aus und von UEFI hab ich noch nie was gehört.


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Jo also das Corsair sieht schon gut aus. Am liebsten hätt ich ja gern das Sharkoon T9. Das Shinobi von Bitfenix find ich auch nicht schlecht. Ich denke ich werde wohl das Midgard nehmen. Denkst du da passt der Macho-Macho-Man rein?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Wenigstens waren bei bei letzten Messung ca 5 mm Luft bei dem Kühler ohne Gewehr ähh Gewähr. Ich hatte den Kühler auch auch schon auf dem Zettel gehabt nur der Lüfter war ein no go für mich, Popelgrün paßte nicht in mein Farbkonzept. Ich selbst habe auch ein Gigabyte Board, und kann mit dem klassischem Bios gut leben. Man kann zwar das Bios ähh UEFi nicht mit der Maus bedienen, aber Nachteile bezüglich 3 TB und Co sind nicht zu befürchten.

Bitte keine Doppelposts, dafür ist der " Bearbeiten - Button " da


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Sorry, werd drauf achten.

Bin einfach schon zu platt. Ich kann keine Gehäuse mehr sehn 

Falls du oder jemand hier im Forum noch ein Gehäuse im Stil vom Xigmatek Midgard oder Sharkoon T9 hat, das auch breit genug ist für den Dark Rock bzw. Macho, wär ich froh.

Danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Joa ma schauen, nur jetz ist ist Flasche leer


----------



## wollja (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich habe im Midgard den Silver Arrow verbaut, einmal im normalen und einmal in dem mit Window, der passt auf jeden Fall.
Mit dem Macho wirrds dann auch keine Probleme geben.
Wenn Du Dich fürs Midgart entscheidest und es wirklich leise haben willst, solltest Du die Lüfter tauschen. Diese scheinen eine hohe Serienstreuung zu haben. Ich habe das Gehäuse seit erscheinen 4 mal verbaut und da war von erträglich leise bis unerträglich laut alles dabei. Ansonsten ist das ein für meine Begriffe wirklich gutes Gehäuse mit ausreichend Platz auch für etwas üppigere Technik.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Die Lüfter würde ich auch austauschen, z.B. gegen 1x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm (für hinten) und 1x Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm (für vorne). Wenn Du (stark) übertakten willst, wäre noch ein oder 2 Lüfter (140mm) im Deckel nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Bei Gehäusen könnte man ev. noch bei Bitfenix, Lancool oder Lian Li schauen. Notfalls kann man vorerst die Lüfter bei dem Midgard per beigelegter Lüftersteuerung runter regeln.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei Gehäusen könnte man ev. noch bei Bitfenix, Lancool oder Lian Li schauen. Notfalls kann man vorerst die Lüfter bei dem Midgard per beigelegter Lüftersteuerung runter regeln.



Wenn sie funktioniert.  Das Teil ist mehr als klapprig


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Danke für eure Vorschläge. So konnte ich gezielt nach Gehäusen suchen. In die engere Auswahl kommen nun folgende Gehäuse:

- Xigmatek Midgard mit einer Breite von 210 mm

- Cooler Master 690 II Advanced bzw. Lite mit einer Breite von 214,5 mm (sogar in Weiss in der PCGH-Edition, würde mir gefallen)

- Lancool K62 mit einer Breite von 214 mm

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Das Coolermaster finde ich von der Anordung des Frontpanels nicht so prickelnd und deren Support hat mich auch nicht begeistert. Das Lancool ist Geschmackssache aber wäre durchaus ok. Das Xigmatek würde es auch in Weiss geben, allerdings ohne Fenster


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Jo das weiße Xigmatek hab ich gesehn, find ich au gut.

Was mir besonders an dem Cooler Master gefällt ist, dass man die unteren Slots für Festplatten zum Teil entfernen kann. Ich hab eh nur eine HDD.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Entscheiden mußt du, dir muss es ja gefallen


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Mit allen dreien machst Du nichts verkehrt


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ok dann wirds definitv einer von diesen dreien. Hoffe dass Macho bzw. Dark Rock da gut reinpassen. Danke euch soweit!!!

Fast vergessen: Bei dem CM Storm meinte Softy ich brauche ein anderes Mainboard. Passt bei den 3 oben genannten mein Gigabyte Mainboard?

Etz wollt ich nochmal kurz 2 Fragen stellen:

Netzteil:
In der engeren Auswahl wären das Be Quiet CM 480 oder das Seasonic M12ii-520 Bronze. Beide liegen so bei ca. 80-90 Euro.
Wichtig ist, dass es ein modulares Kabelmanagement hat und über genügend Anschlüsse verfügt. Leise muss es auch sein^^.
Könnt ihr auch ein Netzteil mit diesen Eigenschaften empfehlen, das Preislich im Bereich von 50 Euro liegt??

Grafikkarte:
1. Asus ENGTX 570 DC II
2. MSI N570GTX Twin Frozer III
3. Gigabyte GTX 570 Super Overclock

Laut aktuellem PCGH-Test ist die Asus die *leiseste*, aber nicht übertaktet.
Die MSI ist auch ziemlich gut und leise.
Die Gigabyte soll laut dem Test die *schnellste* sein, dafür nicht so leise. Und man soll manuell bisschen konfigurieren, da sie sonst zu laut ist.

Ist die Gigabyte bedeutend schneller als die beiden anderen? Und wenn ja, sind 2,6 - 3 Sone wirklich laut bzw. störend?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Das mit dem Brett geht darum, weil das CM Storm einen internen USB 3 Anschluss hat, den muss auch das Brett haben, sonst kannst du die USB 3 Ports des Gehäuses nicht anschließen.

Beim Netzteil kannst du auch ein Rasurbo oder Strider nehmen.
Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SilverStone Strider Plus SST-ST50F-P, 500W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

3 Sone sind schon hörbar und die paar MHz mehr der Gigabyte merkst du nicht, ich würde die Asus nehmen.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich würde die Asus nehmen. Die paar% Mehrleistung durch die werksseitige Übertaktung ist eh nur messbar, keinesfalls spürbar. Denn die Graka @stock ruckelt, ruckelt auch die übertaktete.

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du auch selbst übertakten, aber dann ist die Garantie futsch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich würde da auch eher zu der Asus greifen, die Übertaktung würde man nur merken wenn die mehr als deutlich wäre. Ich würde darauf eher verzichten und notfalls selbst Hand anlegen aber merken wird man es meist nur in Benchmarks was ich eher als Sinnfrei betrachte


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

OK wird gemacht.

Damit dürfte ich alles zusammen haben, was ich brauche.

Vielen Dank an alle Helfer!!!

Gruß


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Wenn Du  magst, poste nochmal alles, bevor Du bestellst. Für den Feinschliff


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Jo sehr gerne!!

Prozessor: *i5 2500K*
Lüfter: *Thermalright Macho*   oder Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced
Mainboard: *Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3*   oder Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.0
Ram: *Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB Low Profile*
Netzteil: *Be Quiet Straight Power E8 CM 480 W*   oder Be Quiet Pure Power CM 530 W
Festplatte: *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB*
Grafikkarte: *Asus GTX570 DC II*
Gehäuse: *Cooler Master 690 II Lite*

Beim Mainboard bin ich mir noch unsicher. Das Asus ist ein bisschen billiger. Mein Händler meinte aber im Gigabyte ist ein besserer Sound-Chip. Was sagt ihr? Netzwerk-Adapter gleich gut?
Zum Be Quiet NT greife ich, weil es bei meinem Händler keine Seasonic in der Preisklasse gibt.

Falls einer von euch Erfahrung mit der Logitech G19 oder der G510 hat. Bin da noch unschlüssig, hätte aber gerne eine von diesen Tastaturen. Hab aber vieles von Ausfällen des kleinen Bildschirms ect. gelesen.


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Sieht soweit prima aus, auch wenn Du keinen Unterschied zwischen 1600MHz und 1333MHz RAM merken wirst 

Wenn Du stark übertakten willst, wäre ein zusätzlicher Lüfter im Deckel nicht verkehrt, z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm oder mit LED: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot oder blau 140mm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Die Boards geben sich nicht viel, nur Gigabyte hat nur ein Hybrid UEFI Bios nur für Win7 ansonsten ist es halt klassisch wie man es kannte. Von der Leistung ansonsten gleichwertig. Netzteil wäre ja auch OK wenn auch nicht mein Favorit Das System paßt so schon, dann wünsche ich viel Spass damit


----------



## KalSki (17. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Jo das Netzteil nehme ich Händlerbedingt.

OK dann lass ich das vorerst mal so.

Vielen Dank nochmal euch allen für die tolle Beratung!!!!!


----------



## KalSki (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Je länger ich den Kauf der Komponenten hinaus schiebe, desto mehr Fragen habe ich 

Muss etz nochmal was fragen und zwar habe ich hier im Forum das Review zur MSI GTX 570 TwinFrozer3 gelesen, da ich die Karte auch recht interessant finde.

Laut "Packungsbeilage" soll das Netzteil *mind. 550 W* und *zwei 6-pin PCIe* Anschlüsse haben.
Laut Technic3D.com hat das Netzteil diese Anschlüsse. 
Könnt ihr das bestätigen?

Desweiteren muss das Netzteil auf der 1*2Volt Schiene mind. 38 Ampere* bereitstellen.
Laut Technic3D.com hat die *12V(1) 28A* und die *12V(2) 20A.*
Ist das also zu wenig?

Hoffe ihr verliert nicht die Nerven mit mir^^


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Das passt schon . Wenn Du den einen 6pin aus dem grünen (PCIe1), und den anderen 6pin aus dem roten (PCIe2) Anschluss nimmst, gibt es auch keine Probleme mit den Schienen.

Das System wird unter Last außerdem nicht mehr als 400 Watt ziehen, da sind schon noch Reserven drin.


----------



## KalSki (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Also könnte es Probleme geben, wenn ich die Karte nur an die eine Schiene anschließe oder?


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Wenn ich grad mal nachrechne (), wo hast du das denn her mit den  38 Ampere?  Das wären ja 456 Watt


----------



## KalSki (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Aus dem Review hier im Forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...-im-pcghx-check-geforce-gtx-570-its-best.html

Unter dem Punkt "Verpackung und Lieferumfang" - 3. Absatz

Hier nochmal die Leistung des Cougar:

Cougar CMX 550 Netzteil im Test - Seite 2 | Review | Technic3D


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2011)

KalSki schrieb:
			
		

> Cougar CMX 550 Netzteil im Test - Seite 2 | Review | Technic3D
> 
> eh sorry mom kommt gleich falscher link



Das CMX550 ist gut, das habe ich auch und es schafft meine HD4870 CF


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich denke, das gibt MSI so hoch an, damit auch hochgelabelte Billig-Netzteile mit der Grafikkarte klarkommen 

Mit dem Straight Power E8 480 (ich dachte, Du willst das nehmen?) und noch weniger mit dem Cougar CMX550 würde es da Probleme geben.


----------



## KalSki (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich denke, das gibt MSI so hoch an, damit auch hochgelabelte Billig-Netzteile mit der Grafikkarte klarkommen
> 
> Mit dem Straight Power E8 480 (ich dachte, Du willst das nehmen?) und noch weniger mit dem Cougar CMX550 würde es da Probleme geben.


 
Jo aber als ich das mit dem "mindestens 550W" gelesen hab, hab ich gleich mal nach stärkeren gesucht.

Also kann ich beide bedenkenlos verwenden, auch bezüglich diesem 38 A Schienen-Dings?

Auf solche Kleinigkeiten habe ich vorher nie geachtet


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Jup, da sehe ich keine Probleme


----------



## KalSki (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Nur mal zur Verständnis: Hat das CMX550 (Beispiel) auf der 12V-Schiene dann 48A (also zusammengerechnet und somit genug laut Datenblatt der GTX570) oder darf man das nicht zusammenrechnen und muss die Schienen einzeln nehmen??
Ich blick da nämlich momentan überhaupt net durch.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Zusammenrechnen darfst Du das nicht. Die Netzteilhersteller geben immer den maximalen Gesamtstrom bzw. maximale Gesamtleistung der 12 Volt Schienen an.

Im Fall des Antec HCG 520 z.B. ist sind das 40 Ampere bzw. 480Watt: Antec - HCG-520

Beim Straight Power E8 CM 480 sind es 35 Ampere, entspr. 420 Watt.


----------



## KalSki (19. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich steh da iwie aufm Schlauch.

Wenn ich mir z.b. das leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings
anschaue, hat jede 12V-Schiene 18A und zusammen 45A.

Laut MSI sollen auf der 12V-Schiene mind. 38A bereit stehen und ich brauche 2 PCIe Anschlüsse.

Wenn ich jetzt nach diesen Anschlüssen gehe: http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/data/media/_shared/a/gr/bn162_2.jpg
und ich das Y-Kable (2. von unten) nehme, habe ich dann nur 18A statt der geforderten 38??


----------



## UnnerveD (19. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Nein hast du nicht - die Netzteile schalten die 12v-Leitungen intelligent (je nach Bedarf) zusammen, sodass die angehängten Komponenten stets genügend "Saft" haben.

Wie du hier siehst, verbraucht eine GTX 570 in Kombination mit einem stark übertakteten i7 965 (der eine Menge Strom mehr frisst, als der i5 2500K) unter Vollast 387W. Ein Netzteil was also 400W und mehr auf der 12V Schiene bereit stellt (egal wie diese aufgeteilt sind) reicht also vollkommen aus.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Nein hast du nicht - die Netzteile schalten die 12v-Leitungen intelligent (je nach Bedarf) zusammen, sodass die angehängten Komponenten stets genügend "Saft" haben.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, es kann in Ausnahmefällen schon zu einer Überlastung kommen. Ich hab dazu mal Stefan@beQuiet gefragt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nur-einen-8-pin-stromstecker.html#post3383576


----------



## KalSki (19. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

So langsam steige ich dahinter^^

Es ist also nicht schlimm, wenn das Netzteil wie z.B. das E8 CM 480 nur 35A hat, obwohl 38 "gefodert" werden?

Und im Falle des cougar cmx 550, dessen 12V(1) 28A und die 12V(2) 20A leistet, kann man ohne bedenken die Grafikkarte mit einem Y-Kabel an einer einzelnen Schiene anschließen? Ich hatte die angaben so gedeutet, dass dann max. 28A durch die erste Schiene fließen können.

Sorry Softy hab deine Antwort übersehn

Was sagt ihr, kann ich ohne Bedenken das E8 Cm 480, Antec HCG 520 oder das cougar cmx 550 nehmen?


----------



## KalSki (22. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen bezüglich der ganzen Geschichte hier. Sorry für den Doppelpost, habe aber den vorherigen schon abgeändert.

Thema Wärmeleitpaste, kann ich einfach die nehmen, die z.B. bei meinem HR2-Macho dabei ist, oder sollte ich lieber auf eine Arctic-Cooling MX 4 Wärmeleitpaste zurückgreifen?

Wie habt ihr euren Monitor angeschlossen, per HDMI oder per DVI? Was ist besser? Hab im Internet gelesen, dass jemand Schlieren am Monitor hatte bei HDMI-Verbindung.

Brauche ich noch irgendwelche speziellen Kabel, um den Rechner komplett zu "verkabeln" oder sind die bei den Komponenten dabei?
Das Zusammenbauen sollte nicht an einem fehlenden Kabel scheitern


----------



## Softy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

WLP reicht auf jeden Fall die beim Macho beiliegende. Die Unterschiede zwischen den WLP liegen da bei vllt. 1-2 °C.

Ich würde den Monitor wenn möglich über DVI anschließen. Bei HDMI gibt es öfter Bugs (wie bei mir ).

Kabel und so ist alles dabei. Nur eben ein DVI oder HDMI Kabel brauchst Du, sofern nicht im Lieferumfang des Monitors / der Graka dabei.


----------



## KalSki (22. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Komisch, dass es da Probleme gibt bei der Verbindung mit über HDMI, zumal dieser Anschluss ja sowohl von den Graka-Herstellern als auch von den PC-Monitor Herstellern verbaut wird. Vielleicht ist das ja nur für Anschluss eines TVs gedacht 

Ok dann brauch ich mir da keine Gedanken mehr zu machen über die Kabel, auf das Monitorkabel werd ich auf jeden Fall beim Kauf achten.

Danke!!!


----------



## KalSki (27. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

So da bin ich wieder 

Ich hab jetzt ein anderes Problem. Das Mainboard "Gigabyte GA P67A ud3 b3", das ich ursprünglich wollte, wird es anscheinend nicht mehr geben.

Könnt ihr mir auf die schnelle ein gleichwertiges bzw. besseres Mainboard empfehlen, dass auch den Corsair Vengeance Ram (ich glaub 1600) unterstützt? Kann auch etwas teurer sein.

Hab auch schon im Forum geschaut aber es gibt einfach so viele


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Du könntest ein ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder (mit USB3-Frontpanel): ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  nehmen.

SandyBridge unterstützt nur RAM bis 1333MHz. Schnellerer RAM läuft i.d.R. problemlos, aber Intel garantiert das nicht. Das ist afaik unabhängig vom Board.


----------



## KalSki (27. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Kann es durch ein 1600er Ram dann zu Problemen kommen?


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Nein, im schlimmsten und seltensten Fall müsstest du den RAM halt mit 1333MHz laufen lassen, einen Performanceunterschied wirst Du eh nicht merken, der liegt bei mageren 1-2%


----------



## KalSki (27. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Achso und muss ich das dann einstellen oder läuft das dann einfach auf 1333 MHZ?

Gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile bei Asus bzw. Probleme?


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Die RAM-Frequenz kannst du im BIOS / UEFI  einstellen. Bei Asus gab es am Anfang mal ein paar Schwierigkeiten (On-Off-On-Bug), das ist aber schon eine ganze Weile her


----------



## KalSki (27. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

OK dann werd ich das Board nehmen.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## ck.Marvin (27. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Also ich kann dir den Thermalright Venomous X Black empfehlen dazu habe ich noch den 120er Air Penetrator von Silverstone. Einfach klasse und leise noch dazu .


----------



## KalSki (28. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Sorry wieder ein Problem. Auf was man alles achten muss das gibt es ja gar nicht.

Bekomme evtl doch das "Gigabyte GA P67a UD3 B3"

Im Handbuch steht drin,dass es ein Anschluff für den CPU-Lüfter gibt, dann 2 Systemlüfter und noch einen *Lüfter für das Netzteil?*??
(PWR-Fan) ??

Kann ich an den Netzteil-Lüfter -Anschluss auch einen normalen Lüfter anschließen? Hab sowas noch nie gehört.

Mein Gehäuse soll 3 zusätliche Lüfter haben neben dem cpu-Lüfter. Ist das bei diesem Gigabyte möglich??


----------



## Softy (28. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Mit dem PWR_FAN Anschluss kannst Du afaik entweder die Drehzahl des Netzteillüfters überwachen (falls das Netzteil einen entsprechenden Anschluss hat), oder einen Gehäuselüfter anschließen, der dann mit 12Volt läuft.

Das Board hat, wenn ich das richtig sehe, 2 CHA_FAN Anschlüsse, die im BIOS regelbar sind. Willst Du also 3 Lüfter anschließen, bräuchtest Du ein Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder Du kaufst Lüfter, die bereits sehr leise sind, wenn Du sie am Nettzeil anschließt


----------



## KalSki (29. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Also könnte ich auch ohne dieses Y-Kabel einen dritten Lüfter anschließen, nur kann ich diesen dann nicht regeln und der läuft dann auf maximaler Stufe richtig?


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Genau, den müsstest Du dann am Netzteil (oder an PWR_FAN) anschließen, der läuft dann mit 12 Volt auf höchster Drehzahl.


----------



## KalSki (29. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Mensch es gibt so viele Sachen, auf die man achten muss beim Komponentenkauf. Hatte mir das zu Beginn ein wenig anders vorgestellt 

Kannst du mir auch sagen, ob die neuen Grafikkarten ala GT570 auch einen Lüfter-Anschluss haben? oder gehn die nur über Pci-Express?


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Die Grafikkarten brauchen keinen extra Lüfteranschluss. Aber je nach Grafikkarte Stromanschlüsse (6pin und/oder 6/8pin).


----------



## KalSki (29. September 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Danke


----------



## KalSki (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Thema Gehäuse.

Ich kann oben 2 Lüfter einbauen und habe deshalb oben ein Gitter. Da ich  kein Lüfter oben drin habe, wäre es da besser wenn ich das Gitter mit  Pappe o.ä. zumache? Oder ist es gut, wenn er sich dort auch passiv Luft  genehmigt?


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich würde offen lassen, so kann warme Luft aus dem Case entweichen.


----------



## KalSki (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ok cool dann weiss ich bescheid


----------



## KalSki (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Soooo PC ist fertig zusammengebaut und läuft. Ohne eure Hilfe hätte ich wahrscheinlich nieeee die passenden Komponenten gefunden

Vielen Dank an euch alle für eure Unterstützung!!!!

Falls es jemanden interessiert, der Thermalright Macho passt gut in das CoolerMaster CM 690 II, etwas Luft zum Gehäusedeckel an der Seite bleibt, mit Seitenlüfter wirds aber nix^^.

Leider bin ich über das Sony Optiarc AD7260s nicht zufrieden. Beim Starten des Laufwerks und beim Installieren ist das Teil ziemlich laut, beim DVD-schaun ist es schön leise.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Laufwerk beim Spielen genauso läuft wie beim DVD schaun oder braucht das höhere Umdrehungen?
Hab grad kein aktuelles Spiel zur hand.
Wenn das Teil nämlich so laut beim Spielen ist, würde ich mir evtl. das LG GH22NS70 holen und das Sony verkaufen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich der Lautstärke vom LG?? Lordac hat dieses Laufwerk in einigen Themen empfohlen.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Super, dass alles läuft, und Du zufrieden bist 

Das ist normal, dass das Laufwerk recht laut wird, wenn es volle Kanne dreht. Du kannst es ja mal mit der CD-Bremse versuchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Die sind leider bei Benutzung normaler DVDs recht laut geworden, die sind ja beim Speed schon über 20 fach. Ich persönlich empfinde das LG als noch angenehm was die Lautstärke angeht, das Sony Pack hatte ich immer gemieden. Lass es dir schicken und schlechtere schickst du zurück, hast ja 14 Tage Zeit dafür


----------



## KalSki (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Zurück geben kann ich das Laufwerk nicht, da ich es in einer Filiale gekauft habe. Aber ich denk über Ebay wirds scho gehn.

Wenn ich die CD-Bremse benutze, welche Geschwindigkeit brauche ich dann für Spiele?
Muss ich das Programm dann nebenbei laufen lassen? Net dass ich zu vie Leistung dafür drauf geht.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Das mit der CD-Bremse musst Du einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn das Programm läuft, wird es so gut wie keine Ressourcen verbrauchen.

Du kannst auch das Laufwerk umtauschen, sag einfach, Du hast nen alten Rechner, der nur eine IDE-Schnittstelle hat.  Ich konnte bisher jeden (Fehl-)kauf umtauschen. Aber lass Dir eine SATA-Erweiterungskarte andrehen


----------



## KalSki (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich probiers mal mit der Bremse. Wenns net geht stell i des Teil in Ebay, is ja noch Nagelneu.

Umtausch könnte sich als schwierig erweisen, da auf der gleichen Rechnung noch andre Sachen drauf sind wie Mainboard ect.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*



Dann würde ich mir eine andere Ausrede einfallen lassen, die sind dann schon kulant. Aber laut sind alle Brenner 

Kannst  ja mal berichten, wie es mit der CD-Bremse funktioniert.


----------



## KalSki (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Mich stört die Lautstärke nur, weil ich bei allen Komponenten generell auf Laufruhe geachtet habe. 

Wenn ichs getestet habe melde ich mich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Soweit ich es mittlerweile mitbekommen habe, läuft das Programm nicht mehr unter Win 7. Ich würde trotzdem mal in der Filiale nachfragen ob die es gegen einen anderes Modell tauschen


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Wenn die CD-Bremse nicht funktioniert, ich glaube, es funktioniert auch mit Nero Drive Speed, AnyDVD oder CloneDVD. Es gibt auch herstellerspezifische Bremsen, z.B. SAMSUNG ODD SERVICE


----------



## KalSki (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Sooo grad is das LG eingetroffen und wurde gleich eingebaut. 

Ergebnis: DER HAMMER!!!

Bis jetzt kann ich nur die Lautstärke beurteilen, da ich keine Zeit mehr hab um was zu brennen. Zum Sony ist das ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Hab jetzt nur mal die Lautstärke verglichen, wenn man eine Installations-DVD einlegt und startet. Das Sony ähnelt einem startenden Flugzeug, während man beim LG fast nichts hört. Heud Abend werd ich mal ein Spiel testen. Ich hoffe, es bleibt so leise.

Die CD-Bremse habe ich bis jetzt nur am Laptop getestet unter XP und es funktioniert gut. Habe aber auch schon im Inet gelesen, dass es unter Windows 7 gehen soll.

So ab in die Arbeit.


----------



## GoldCatan (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ja, ich habe auch ein LG Laufwerk und muss schon sagen, dass es angenehm leise ist.
Sobald ich etwas mit voller Geschwindigkeit brenne ähnelt es auch einem startenden Flugzeug, bei gedrosselter Brenngeschwindigkeit gehts aber.
Ist aber auch von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich


----------



## KalSki (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Obwohl beim Zocken das Sony auch nicht zu laut wird, bleibt das LG einfach leiser - Empfehlung!

Windows Updates habe ich bereits durchgeführt, aber brauche ich auch Updates für mein Mainboard (Bios) und Grafikkarte? Oder soll ich alles lassen wenns funktioniert?

Und wie schauts mit Einstellungen im Bios ect. aus? Muss ich da noch was anpassen?


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

BIOS würde ich so lassen, wenn es keine Probleme gibt.

Du kannst noch die neuesten Grafiktreiber und ggf. Chipsatztreiber installieren: 

NVIDIA Treiber Download

Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase

Außerdem kannst Du in der Systemsteuerung mal nachschauen, ob noch Treiber fehlen (für USB3 z.B.) Da ist dann ein kleines Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager.


----------



## KalSki (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Im Gerätemanager passt alles soweit, kein Ausrufezeichen.

Woher weiss ich, welchen Chipsatztreiber ich brauche?


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Da würde ich den aktuellsten, also obersten nehmen.


----------



## KalSki (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ist das dann auch für mein Chipsatz?

Muss ich noch was im Bios einstellen wegen Ram? Du hast mal gesagt, dass die SandyBritch 1600er hz nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Der passt schon. Glaub ich 

Du kannst ja mal ins BIOS schauen, welche RAM Frequenz eingestellt ist. Alternativ kannst Du mal CPU-Z Screenshots hier posten (Reiter CPU, Mainboard, RAM, SPD). Dann können wir mal drüberschauen.


----------



## KalSki (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Hier mal meine Daten aus dem Bios:

CPU Frequency: 3393.42 MHz
Memory Frequency: 1330.78 MHz

VCore: 1.200 V
DDR 15V: 1.536 V
+12V: 12.171 V
VCC3: 3.363 V
Vtt: 1.076 V

System Temp: 33 Grad
CPU Temp: 28 Grad
CPU Fan: 802 RPM

Ram also doch nur 1300 Herz.
Was sagt ihr zur Temperatur, in Ordnung?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Jup. Der RAM läuft mit 1333MHz. 

Die Temperaturen sind ok. Entscheidend sind aber die Temperaturen unter Last.

Die kannst du mit Prime95 testen, und mit CoreTemp die Temperaturen auslesen.


----------



## KalSki (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Kann da was schief gehn, wenn ich das System gleich mal voll ausreize mit dem Programm? Is ja noch neu und net oft gelaufen^^


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Nö, das kannst Du schon mal laufen lassen. Wenn die Temperaturen zu hoch werden (ab 65-70°C) kannst Du den Test ja abbrechen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich würde mich herantasten an den max. möglichen Wert. Wenn er nicht mehr will einfach das Bios zurücksetzen


----------



## KalSki (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Is das nur ein Diagnose-Tool oder stellt das Programm gleich irgendwas ein? Übertakten will ich noch net so lang Garantie noch drauf is^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Das Tool stellt nix um, hatte es zuerst falsch verstanden


----------



## KalSki (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

OK werd ich mal ausprobieren 

Jetzt hab ich noch eine spezielle Frage, und zwar hat mir mein Kumpel folgendes erzählt.

Ich soll im Startmenü nach der msconfig suchen, dort dann auf Start -> Erweiterte Optionen gehen. Dort gibt es dann die Option "Prozessoranzahl", die bei mir nicht angeklickt ist und drunter steht der Wert "1". 
Ich soll jetzt "2" einstellen, da ich 2 Ram-Riegel habe und sonst nur einer läuft. Rechts unter Max. steht bei mir auch nichts und auch nicht angeklickt.

Könnt ihr mir dazu was sagen?


----------



## KalSki (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Könnt ihr mir nichts zu der Aussage sagen??

Also laut CoreTemp hab ich beim Zocken (Dirt 3) maximal 56 Grad erreicht. Was wäre optimal unter Last?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

56° unter Last sind doch OK, wieso machst du dir da Sorgen?


----------



## KalSki (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Nee ich mach mir keine Sorgen, wollt nur mal wissen obs ok is, da ich das erste mal Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen habe^^.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*



KalSki schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich noch eine spezielle Frage, und zwar hat mir mein Kumpel folgendes erzählt.
> 
> Ich soll im Startmenü nach der msconfig suchen, dort dann auf Start -> Erweiterte Optionen gehen. Dort gibt es dann die Option "Prozessoranzahl", die bei mir nicht angeklickt ist und drunter steht der Wert "1".
> Ich soll jetzt "2" einstellen, da ich 2 Ram-Riegel habe und sonst nur einer läuft. Rechts unter Max. steht bei mir auch nichts und auch nicht angeklickt.
> ...



Da musst Du nichts weiter einstellen. Der RAM wird so oder so erkannt. Das ist Blödsinn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*



KalSki schrieb:


> Nee ich mach mir keine Sorgen, wollt nur mal wissen obs ok is, da ich das erste mal Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen habe^^.


 
Ist OK, du muss mal beobachten, wie lange es dauert, bis die Temperatur wieder im Idle ist, wenn die CPU Last aufhört.


----------



## KalSki (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

OK Danke euch 

Ich werd mal schaun wie lang es dauert.

Etz is mir nochwas aufgefallen, sind die Angaben im Ressourcenmonitor korrekt?? Verfügbar nur ca. 6000??

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2671/xwdylnhh_jpg.htmhttp://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2671/xwdylnhh_jpg.htm


----------



## KalSki (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Also passt das was bei mir angezeigt wird?


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Jup, das passt schon so.  Windows und Hintergrundprogramme benötigen ja auch RAM.


----------



## KalSki (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

OK Thx


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich hab grad mal bei mir geschaut. Im Idle sind ~1700MB belegt, also ~20%

Ich finde das Core Temp Gadget praktisch, da hast Du alles immer im Blick:

Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online
+ Windows Live Gallery


----------



## KalSki (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

So da bin ich wieder 

Bis jetzt läuft alles so weit ganz gut. Habe das gleiche System für einen Kumpel nochmal gebaut. Monitor auch der selbe.

Leider gibts bei mir nun ein Problem. Beim Spielen von Dirt 3 bleibt mein PC ab und an hängen. Gemeint ist nicht das bekannte Problem, bei dem das Spiel abstürzt. Der PC friert komplett ein und ich muss ihn reseten.
Bei meinem Kumpel passiert das nicht. Und was ich bei mir auch noch bemerkt habe ist, dass beim Spielen das Bild selten für einen kurzen augenblick ruckelt. Das konnten wir bei dem zweiten Rechner nicht beobachten.

Hier mal der höchste Wert von der letzten Messung mit GPU-Z:

GPU-Temp: 65
Fan-Speed %: 59
Fan-Speed: 3240
Memory-Use: 485
GPU-Load %: *97* 
Memory Controller Load %: 21
Video-Engine Load%: 0
VDDC: 1000 (fast immer gleich)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, bei meiner Graka war in der Packung ein anderer hdmi-adapter dabei als bei meinem Kumpel, beide hatten aber noch die Folie auf dem Kühler.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Könnte die Graka n Schuss haben?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Passiert das nur bei dem einen Spiel? Dann würde ich es nochmal neu installieren, und ggf. die neuesten Patches drauf machen.


----------



## KalSki (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich habe leider nur Dirt 3 als anspruchsvolles Spiel. Habe mir COD World at War noch ausgeliehen aber das läuft noch unter Direkt X 9.
Wenn BF3 rauskommt habe ich noch einen Vergleich. Bin gespannt wies da läuft.

Die Freezes kommen erst seit einiger Zeit und bei meinem Kumpel läuft alles schön sauber. Kann es vllt auch an Windows-Updates liegen?

Bei dem Spiel is ein Problem bekannt bei dem das Spiel beim laden hängen bleibt, aber man kann noch in Windows. Bei mir muss ich komplett reseten.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Du könntest mal die Grafikkarte stressen (Furmark) und schauen, ob da ebenfalls das Problem auftritt.

Poste bitte mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD) und einen CrystalDiskInfo Screen. Vllt. ist da was Auffälliges dabei.


----------



## KalSki (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Directupload.net - D5wdj4s8a.png

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2685/6fg92gge_png.htm


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Die Command Rate des RAM würde ich im BIOS mal von [1T] auf [2T] stellen.


----------



## KalSki (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ok mach ich. Ich zeichne etz beim Zocken immer die Temp auf. Nächste Woche steht dann Test mit Furmark und BF3 an.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen.


----------



## KalSki (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Danke 

Ich ärgere mich nur bisschen weil das System noch ganz neu ist und bei meinem Kumpel keine Probleme auftreten.


----------



## KalSki (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Problem!!!!

Ich wollte gerade den neuen Treiber für meine Graka installieren, hab runtergeladen, gestartet, und gleich zu Beginn ging der Monitor aus ????
Der Pc läuft jetzt aber ohne Signal zum Monitor. Was soll ich jetzt machen????

Bin am Netbook


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Kommst Du nicht mal mehr ins BIOS? Also auch kein Bild beim Hochfahren?


----------



## KalSki (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich weiss nicht ob die Installation noch läuft. Ist das Normal??

Oder soll ich reseten?


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Jup, starte mal neu. So lange dauert das nie im Leben. Welchen Treiber hast Du denn genau installiert?


----------



## KalSki (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Mein Treiber: 266.58

Als ich BF3 starten wollte, sollte ich den Treiber 285.38 oder höher installieren. Ich habe den neuesten (285.62) genommen.

Jetzt habe ich resetet, bin ganz normal im Windows und GPU-Z zeigt mir als Treiber den neuen 285.62 an????


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Ich würde den gleichen Treiber nochmal drüber installieren, und schauen, ob der Fehler erneut auftritt.


----------



## KalSki (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

So habs jetzt neu installiert, ging dann auch kurz aus und gleich wieder an. Jetzt ist der Treiber vollständig  installiert.

Aber kann das ein Anzeichen sein, dass meine Graka n Schuss hat?? Weil erst die Freezees und jetzt sowas.


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Da wäre ich jetzt nicht beunruhigt. Beobachte einfach mal weiter. Woran lag es denn mit den Freeze's?


----------



## KalSki (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Das ist ne gute Frage. Es ist halt immer beim Zocken aufgetreten und bei dem gleichen System von meinem Kumpel nie. BF3 wirds jetzt zeigen obs wieder solche Probleme gibt.

Dank dir für die schnelle Hilfe. Ich bin immer n bissle zu schnell panisch, aber ich nehme immer an dass mein neues System auch perfekt laufen sollte.

Update:

Habe in den letzten Tagen BF3 gezockt und größere Probleme sind ausgeblieben. Hatte zwar mal einen DX11-Fehler, laut dem die Graka gecrasht ist, aber zum glück kam der nicht mehr. Mal sehn wies weiter geht^^.


----------



## KalSki (5. November 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Sorry für Doppelpost, dachte nur dass keiner mehr sieht.

Etz schon wieder ein DX-Fehler. Kann man auf einen Defekt der Graka schließen??? 

Beim System vom Kumpel (gleiches wie meins, gleiche Graka) nie vorgekommen. 


http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2699/5mb32kqa_png.htm


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Windows mal neu installiert?
Grafikkarte woanders getestet?


----------



## Softy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Du könntest mal den Grafiktreiber deinstallieren, die Treiberreste im abgesicherten Modus mit Driver Cleaner entfernen, und nochmal neu installieren.

DirectX ist auf dem neuesten Stand? --> DirectX - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## KalSki (6. November 2011)

*AW: Problem Gehäuse und passender CPU-Lüfter*

Windows habe ich noch nicht neu installiert, das bleibt als letzte Option.

Direkt X is up to date.

Ich entferne etz mal die Treiberreste und installier den Treiber neu. Falls das nichts bringt, versuch ich die Graka beim Kumpel. Wenns bei ihm dann nicht funktioniert, liegts wohl am Windows.
Mal ausprobieren...


----------

